# Fence Banging Zombie



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey Haunters!

Today I’m building an electric powered fence banging zombie. I used a windshield wiper motor for the movement and built the fence myself. He rocks the fence back and forth and with the added audio I think he’s gunna spook a lot of people. Have a look and let me know what your guys think!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey GREAT job!


----------



## troutskullbones (Feb 26, 2006)

Very nice prop and your video was excellent!


----------



## DeadSideshow (Jul 20, 2018)

That was a really cool build


----------

